# PC Rebuild



## wianb (Dec 3, 2012)

Rebuilt my PC today, bits all over the living room floor, motherboard, core 2 quad CPU and 8Gb RAM replaced. New gigabyte motherboard fitted with an unlocked Intel 3rd generation i7 @ 3.8 GHz and 16Gb of RAM. Runs like a veritable bullet and LR flies!!!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 4, 2012)

:nod:   excellent!


----------

